# Hotel/Motel wanted



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Anyone know of a cheap hotel/motel between Bayonne France and Tomar?
Looking to arrive in Tomar on last leg of journey from UK around midday, so something about 100/150 miles from Tomar would be great.
Can`t find anything beyond Valladolid en route to Portugal.
Have booked Formule1 hotels all the way to Bayonne but the last Formule1 hotel at Valladolid is too far from Tomar and too near Bayonne!
PS must take a small dog.
Thanks in advance.
Bob/Jane and Diezel


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Dennis said:


> Anyone know of a cheap hotel/motel between Bayonne France and Tomar?
> Looking to arrive in Tomar on last leg of journey from UK around midday, so something about 100/150 miles from Tomar would be great.
> Can`t find anything beyond Valladolid en route to Portugal.
> Have booked Formule1 hotels all the way to Bayonne but the last Formule1 hotel at Valladolid is too far from Tomar and too near Bayonne!
> ...


Hi Bob and Jane 

150 miles is 240 km just a little further at Salamanca is an Ibis Hotel 34 euro a night but it is 360 km from Tomar but from Bayonne it is 506 km 

Or 215 km from Tomar is a place called Guarda after looking at Google there seems lots of hotels none like Ibis or Formela1.

Good trip hope this is of help

Peterfc

hotels guarda - Google Search

Hotel SALAMANCA Ibis Salamanca: hotel reservation in SALAMANCA


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Why not try Salamanca.... Hotels ViaMichelin: Hotel booking and information

It's where we usually stop.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Dennis
You are talking about a 500 miles journey. 8 hours drive with 1 hour for refuel and a bite to eat. Why not doing it in one go? If you leave Bayonne at 10 am you can easily be in Tomar for 7 pm, including 2 1hour stops


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Bob and Jane
> 
> 150 miles is 240 km just a little further at Salamanca is an Ibis Hotel 34 euro a night but it is 360 km from Tomar but from Bayonne it is 506 km
> 
> ...


Hi Peter
Thanks for the research on my behalf,had a shock when first looking at the Guarda link it was mainly a guarda Spain, but there were two possibilites in Portugal.
Any way circumstances have changed, will explain futher on in thread.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Why not try Salamanca.... Hotels ViaMichelin: Hotel booking and information
> 
> It's where we usually stop.


Thanks siobhan, circumstances have changed.
Regards


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

John999 said:


> Hi Dennis
> You are talking about a 500 miles journey. 8 hours drive with 1 hour for refuel and a bite to eat. Why not doing it in one go? If you leave Bayonne at 10 am you can easily be in Tomar for 7 pm, including 2 1hour stops


Thanks John999
Yours is now the prefered option although our last leg will be from Valladolid.
The main reason for a short last leg of our journey was so that we would arrive in plenty of time to erect the tent ( total novices at tent erection) and get settled in before it got dark!
We now have bottled out of the tent thing and negotiated a price for a caravan on site with all amenities at just a couple of euros more per day.
We now have the luxury of arriving when we like.
Thanks one and all for your efforts.
Regards
Bob & Jane Dennis


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Dennis said:


> Thanks John999
> Yours is now the prefered option although our last leg will be from Valladolid.
> The main reason for a short last leg of our journey was so that we would arrive in plenty of time to erect the tent ( total novices at tent erection) and get settled in before it got dark!
> We now have bottled out of the tent thing and negotiated a price for a caravan on site with all amenities at just a couple of euros more per day.
> ...


Hope you have a safe journey Bob and Jane (not forgetting the pooch )
We brought our dog with us but took the ship from Plymouth to Santander. We just made sure we stopped every hour or so to let hime stretch his legs...and other necessities  Water stops too as it was July when travelling TG for a/c in cars


----------

